# Need Round Rainbow Dyed Blanks



## Fireengines (Oct 24, 2014)

My son just got a new job and wanted me to make him a pen that would match the wood in this guitar.  Any ideas where I could find this?


----------



## Silverado (Oct 24, 2014)

How about some nice curly maple and some food colouring.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 24, 2014)

How are your airbrush skills?


----------



## Brian G (Oct 24, 2014)

My first thought was Spectraply.

SpectraPly Pen Blanks | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA

One of them is called "Rainbow"


----------



## Fireengines (Oct 24, 2014)

Following up on the food coloring post, I just ordered this:

"Wood Dye - Keda Wood Dyes Contain Five Vibrant Wood Dye Colors Per Every Wood Stain Kit"


----------



## terry q (Oct 24, 2014)

Something here might fit.
Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: Terry's Serpentine Blanks :: Terry's Dyed & Stabilized Blanks


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 24, 2014)

Fireengines said:


> Following up on the food coloring post, I just ordered this:
> 
> "Wood Dye - Keda Wood Dyes Contain Five Vibrant Wood Dye Colors Per Every Wood Stain Kit"



I jsut got an order of these in of amazon three days ago. havent tried them yet.  Let me know if they work good.


----------



## Fireengines (Oct 24, 2014)

I just purchased one of the blanks for Exotic Blanks.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------

